# Best type of beginner lizards



## Netteddragon (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok so you must be getting sick of me now but before I choose and start researching a lizard I can take care of.

so i have a 1 foot tank 

I don't mind if it needs a heat mat, but a heat lamp won't work as I have no space to put it in.

so if you could tell me a few species ON THE BASIC LICENSCE IN VICTORIA THAT ARE GOOD BEGINER REPTILES.

Cheers


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think anything will live comfortably in a 1 foot tank.
Why don't you do some research and wait until you can accommodate a larger tank?


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 20, 2014)

MesseNoire said:


> I don't think anything will live comfortably in a 1 foot tank.
> Why don't you do some research and wait until you can accommodate a larger tank?


 can't afford or fit another tank, I'm lucky I even have a tanks his size it's alo45 cm wide


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 20, 2014)

What happened to the geckos?


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 20, 2014)

Netteddragon said:


> can't afford or fit another tank, I'm lucky I even have a tanks his size it's alo45 cm wide



I think it's better you don't venture into reptiles now if that's the case.
What about inverts?


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 20, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> What happened to the geckos?


Yea still considering geckos I really like the look of golden tails


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 20, 2014)

@MesseNoire many of the terrestrial geckos will be pretty comfortable in that size. Tubs for gecko racks are just as small if not smaller. You probably could even house a pair together (bigger is better with pairs though). [MENTION=39447]Netteddragon[/MENTION] I would suggest Nephrurus levis (smooth knob tail gecko) as well as sub species and Underwoodisaurus milli (thick tailed gecko). Thick tails don't require any heat but if heated with a heat mat than they will def benefit from it. Knob tails will require heat of some kind. Diplodactylus vittatus (eastern stone gecko) are also good beginner reptiles. Just to let you know most of our native geckos (including all o have mentioned) are nocturnal so you will only see them active in the early morning and at night. As well geckos are not a reptile that like to be frequently handled and it's not recommended to handle them everyday (I handle mine once a week for a few minutes while I'm cleaning the enclosures and thats it).


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 20, 2014)

No lizard will be able to be kept in that size tank. Bearded dragons, bluetounges etc all require 4ft. 
A gecko would be your only option. I wouldnt get more than one for that tank size.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 20, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> @MesseNoire many of the terrestrial geckos will be pretty comfortable in that size. Tubs for gecko racks are just as small if not smaller. You probably could even house a pair together (bigger is better with pairs though). @Netteddragon I would suggest Nephrurus levis (smooth knob tail gecko) as well as sub species and Underwoodisaurus milli (thick tailed gecko). Thick tails don't require any heat but if heated with a heat mat than they will def benefit from it. Knob tails will require heat of some kind. Diplodactylus vittatus (eastern stone gecko) are also good beginner reptiles. Just to let you know most of our native geckos (including all o have mentioned) are nocturnal so you will only see them active in the early morning and at night. As well geckos are not a reptile that like to be frequently handled and it's not recommended to handle them everyday (I handle mine once a week for a few minutes while I'm cleaning the enclosures and thats it).


 yeah I like thick tails, I have done quite a bit of research on them but still don't know what type of terrarium is it desert or forest?


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 20, 2014)

Netteddragon said:


> yeah I like thick tails, I have done quite a bit of research on them but still don't know what type of terrarium is it desert or forest?


Desert


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mate, the only geckos that would suit that enclosure would be marbled geckos, I have told you heaps of times, if u want to keep thickies or knobbies, purchase a bigger enclosure, always cheap ones on buy/sell sites on Facebook or gumtree ..if u can't afford a bigger enclosure I don't think you should be keeping reptiles! I would save up more money purchase a nice enclosure instead of trying to cut corners and cram thickies or knobbies in a 1foot enclosure!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 21, 2014)

Eagle said:


> Mate, the only geckos that would suit that enclosure would be marbled geckos, I have told you heaps of times, if u want to keep thickies or knobbies, purchase a bigger enclosure, always cheap ones on buy/sell sites on Facebook or gumtree ..if u can't afford a bigger enclosure I don't think you should be keeping reptiles! I would save up more money purchase a nice enclosure instead of trying to cut corners and cram thickies or knobbies in a 1foot enclosure!



+1 Marble geckos are a great starting species. I don't think you even need a license for them in victoria.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 21, 2014)

Marbled geckos are probably the best option, but you could keep 1 thick tail in that tank. Either species will do well with a substrate of sand and coir peat, even a few small rocks/pebbles. Add in a couple of larger rocks, and a small branch/twig, and you're done. A water source is obviously a must too.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 21, 2014)

@Netteddragon how high and how wide is this enclosure? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 21, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> @Netteddragon how high and how wide is this enclosure? Just out of curiosity.


 45 and 45


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 21, 2014)

30x45x45 is fine for one knobtail, or one thicktail gecko, especially if its male as they are half the size of females. You couldn't house multiples together (even if it was large enough you run the risk of stressing them out, tail loss from fighting etc)


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 21, 2014)

Guys why are you saying a THICK TAILED GECKO won't be able to be kept in and encloure that is 30cmLx45cmWx45cmH? Seriously. Any knob tail or a thickie will easily and comfortably fit in that enclosure.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 21, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Guys why are you saying a THICK TAILED GECKO won't be able to be kept in and encloure that is 30cmLx45cmWx45cmH? Seriously. Any knob tail or a thickie will easily and comfortably fit in that enclosure.


 It's 1 foot long btw, and they say it cause I ask to many questions


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 22, 2014)

1 of either a marbled, thick tail, or knob tail will be fine in that tank. If you go with a marbled, make sure you have an escape-proof lid. They are escape artists, as we've found out.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 22, 2014)

Netteddragon said:


> It's 1 foot long btw, and they say it cause I ask to many questions


1 foot is 30cm =) 
And too many questions is better than none at all


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 22, 2014)

Netteddragon said:


> It's 1 foot long btw, and they say it cause I ask to many questions



1ft = 30.48cm


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 22, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> 1ft = 30.48cm


Ah ok, so is amazing Amazon any good or should I find a breeder?

also what is that website where you can buy sell and trade reptiles?


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 22, 2014)

Amazing amazon is good but you would be better of going with a breeder as you will pay less and they can tell you more about the animal you want to buy. Reptiles down under is a good site. Gumtree can be (though I think NSW doesn't allow the selling of reptiles on non herp classified sites such as gumtree). Facebook can be good as well. If your in Victoria like me than maybe try and get in contact with John McGrath, he is one of the biggest gecko breeders in Australia and is extremely knowledgable.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 22, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> 1ft = 30.48cm


 just measured it and realised I meant 1 metre and is also 40 cm tall so what could u do with that free space


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 24, 2014)

Main problem with keeping any sort of skink/dragon in that kind of tank (I'm guessing its all glass) is how do you plan to mount a UV light?. Also, how wide is the tank? 

Id day definitely go with a gecko, but as said above if you go with a Marbled gecko (or any gecko that can climb for that matter), make sure the tank is 100% escape proof


----------

